# [GIZ]Nexus 7: This Is Google’s New Nexus Tablet



## Kand

Quote:


> 7-inch tablet called the Nexus 7
> Built by ASUS with both ASUS and Nexus branding on the back
> Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
> 1.3Ghz quad-core NVIDIA Tegra 3 processor
> 1GB RAM
> 8GB / 16GB onboard storage options
> NFC with Google Wallet and Android Beam
> IPS Display
> 1280 by 800 pixel rsolution
> 1.2 MP front facing camera
> 9 hour battery life
> $199/$249 for the 8GB/16GB versions respectively


http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/06/this-is-googles-new-nexus-tablet-the-nexus-7/

It's everything I'd want in a handheld Android based device without breaking the bank.. I'm so getting one of these.


----------



## _Chimera

This will probably be my first tablet.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

one problem.. it has a tegra chip i.e. developers nightmare and much harder to create custom ROMs I would still buy it though with the hope of google making them release source.
apart from that it looks awesome, especially if is released sub $200 as rumored.


----------



## Sylon

I hope this thing has a SD card slot, my parents have been wanting a tablet for a while now.


----------



## Boyboyd

That's a great price. Portable too.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

my god this thing is a beauty


----------



## steelbom

Very impressive. My dad will be getting one of these.

And I get to play with it


----------



## jjsoviet

Attendees at Google I/O are soooo lucky.


----------



## Minnetonka16

OMG BUY. Better than eee pad in every way except screen size.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> OMG BUY. Better than eee pad in every way except screen size.


I was going to say that, then i realised that different people have different needs when it comes to screen size. Ideally they'd offer both 7 and 10 though.


----------



## gamer11200

When I hear Nexus 7, I think of: 

Great pricing for this tablet though!


----------



## AngeloG.

Oh my god. That price is...outstanding. I would get one, had I the money.


----------



## hello im sean

do want, will it be unlocked?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Your dad has better taste.


Hmmph? Looking for every chance to take a little jab at me are we? Did you completely miss where I said I thought this was very impressive?

I'd actually buy this but I already have an iPad 3. Dad's after something for reading though and the iPad is too big and heavy.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> do want, will it be unlocked?


This is a pure Google Experience Device. Of course the bootloader is unlocked for your pleasure


----------



## Ikon

I would like to hear that there is an SD card slot.


----------



## Monstrous

Very nice. Although I'd spend a bit more on something with a better screen resolution...


----------



## axiumone

Pretty cool. After playing around with a friends 7 inch tablet and owning an iPad. I think the 7 inch form factor is ideal for me. Also the price is right, I will definitely keep my eye on this.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Oomph. I really wish I hadn't spent $180 on my Acer A100 =/


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Hmmph? Looking for every chance to take a little jab at me are we? Did you completely miss where I said I thought this was very impressive?
> I'd actually buy this but I already have an iPad 3. Dad's after something for reading though and the iPad is too big and heavy.


steelbom: I know how you can MAXIMIZE OCN's intelligence potential easily, it's called blocking trolls.









Google: Nice! Competition is great for everyone!


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Oomph. I really wish I hadn't spent $180 on my Acer A100 =/


Return it.


----------



## JY

Still slower than my phone :|


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Oomph. I really wish I hadn't spent $180 on my Acer A100 =/
> 
> 
> 
> Return it.
Click to expand...

It was from 1SaleADay, so that's not an option. I can, however, resell it, possibly even for profit lol.


----------



## perfectblade

meh too small and whyd they have to put tegra in. why not a nice qualcomm processor?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> It was from 1SaleADay, so that's not an option. I can, however, resell it, possibly even for profit lol.


Improvising; I like it.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Why did they have to put a Tegra in there -_-. I would have rather preferred a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4.


----------



## mtbiker033

Do want!!!!


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> Why did they have to put a Tegra in there -_-. I would have rather preferred a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4.


If NVIDIA worked a better deal with Google than Qualcomm then that's probably why they used Tegra. For Android 4.0 the reference platform was TI OMAP 4 so Tegra is a weird choice indeed.


----------



## kael13

Meh, my iPad or the MS Surface tickles my bean a lot more than this. Granted the price points are different, but still not a product I'm interested in.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Meh, my iPad or the MS Surface tickles my *bean* a lot more than this. Granted the price points are different, but still not a product I'm interested in.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> Very nice. Although I'd spend a bit more on something with a better screen resolution...


Like?


----------



## Agenesis

Wow, excellent price. Amazon would need to lower the price of their kindle fire to informed buyers if they want to keep up.


----------



## jjsoviet

I think this will sell a lot, given that this is a smaller form factor, at a lower price point without sacrificing specs much. Tegra 3 isn't that bad people; I know it doesn't perform as well as the Krait S4, but it's still a great SoC. This is likely to be in its T33 form with a much better memory bandwidth as opposed to the older T30 found on the TF Prime.


----------



## Monstrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Like?


An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.

My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.


----------



## Wavefunction

I'd totally get one of these if I didn't already have a TouchPad.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Probably will be my first tablet, glad samsung didn't make it otherwise I would stay almost as far away as if I were apple.


----------



## Sylon

Screens on a 7' device don't have to be as good as screens on a 10' device, you can barely notice the difference, and *most* people actually can't tell the difference. Of course you always have people who make claims like "I see the difference between 30, 60, 100 fps."


----------



## Qu1ckset

If I didn't settle with my 5.3" Gnote, I think this would have been a buy for me, still thinking about the surface pro


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> steelbom: I know how you can MAXIMIZE OCN's intelligence potential easily, it's called blocking trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google: Nice! Competition is great for everyone!


Haha yeah but I don't block people









>>>>>

I'm quite happy with this though -- it has a pretty good design, screen, battery life, SoC, and price point. I'll finally get to try out Android -- on something decent too. Hopefully it won't be ridiculously expensive in Australia.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.
> My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.


$50 more is a bit more.

$300 more is not a bit more.

And the iPad uses IPS technology too. What's your point?


----------



## eduardmc

Anyone knows if it has HDMI out. Is the only thing that will keep me from buying it.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Anyone knows if it has HDMI out. Is the only thing that will keep me from buying it.


Most devices released today are MHL capable. HDMI ports are obtrusive so you'll probably need an adapter.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> If NVIDIA worked a better deal with Google than Qualcomm then that's probably why they used Tegra. For Android 4.0 the reference platform was TI OMAP 4 so Tegra is a weird choice indeed.


For reference designs, Google is not tied to any one SoC though.

Should I trade my TouchPad for this... hmmmm.


----------



## uncholowapo

That price is the best I've seen for current generation tablet. So much want.


----------



## lordikon

After seeing the Windows 8 tablets, I would be holding off other tablet considerations until its release. That's just me though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Very impressive. My dad will be getting one of these.
> And I get to play with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dad has better taste.
Click to expand...

Real mature. We need more members like you around.


----------



## Monstrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> $50 more is a bit more.
> $300 more is not a bit more.
> And the iPad uses IPS technology too. What's your point?


$300 isn't exactly a large sum of money, I'd happily pay that for the iPad with that good screen, over that of what this Nexus tablet costs. That was my point.

I know they both use IPS, that's why I pointed out resolution as my deciding factor. The iPad screen is better, I'm willing to pay that bit more for it. You outlined my point.


----------



## royalflush5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> After seeing the Windows 8 tablets, I would be holding off other tablet considerations until its release. That's just me though.


Same here, I just wonder how much they'll cost since they will be running windows 8


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.
> My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.


A good deal of laptop screens and LCD TV's are still spec'd at 720p and they still look nice. 720p at 4.8" is ridiculous in my opinion and has no use.

It makes much more sense to have an HD screen on 7" device.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> $300 isn't exactly a large sum of money, I'd happily pay that for the iPad with that good screen, over that of what this Nexus tablet costs. That was my point.
> I know they both use IPS, that's why I pointed out resolution as my deciding factor. The iPad screen is better, I'm willing to pay that bit more for it. You outlined my point.


That is quite subjective....


----------



## vitality

I'll probably buy this







Will be nice to compare Tegra 3 vs the Qualcomm S4 in my One X


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> I'll probably buy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be nice to compare Tegra 3 vs the Qualcomm S4 in my One X


Just don't forget the One X has a 1.5GHz vs this 1.3GHz.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Just don't forget the One X has a 1.5GHz vs this 1.3GHz.


But will you notice it? I am pretty sure you wont ...


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> After seeing the Windows 8 tablets, I would be holding off other tablet considerations until its release. That's just me though.


We don't know what Jellybean will offer though. ICS is incredibly close to being a full OS, and given the choice between a tablet running a full version of IE and a tablet running a full version of Chrome, I'd take Chrome every day, especially if the other OS is still having an identity crisis, forcing me to constantly guess whether the feature I need has been implemented in Metro or Desktop. I've already had some of that with Blackberry's shoddy Android player, and I want nothing of it.


----------



## 161029

Starting to consider this over an Ultrabook...waiting for LOD or audio over USB support.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Like?
> 
> 
> 
> An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.
> 
> My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.
Click to expand...

720p is typically fine up to ~19" displays...


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> *For reference designs, Google is not tied to any one SoC though.*
> Should I trade my TouchPad for this... hmmmm.


Really, I could of sworn 4 was OMAP...thanks for the info!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Really, I could of sworn 4 was OMAP...thanks for the info!


It did say that TI OMAP 4 works great on ICS, but that doesn't mean other SoCs aren't optimized for the OS too. Probably JB will be able to take full advantage of quad-core architectures, and thus chose Tegra 3 as the lead platform.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It did say that TI OMAP 4 works great on ICS, but that doesn't mean other SoCs aren't optimized for the OS too. Probably JB will be able to take full advantage of quad-core architectures, and thus chose Tegra 3 as the lead platform.


I can't wait for Google IO. I was extremely surprised and happy with Microsoft's Surface and Windows Phone presentations, now it's up to Google to help me decide whether I go back to Android or go back to Windows Phone. Here's to competition!









Too bad you can't actually do work on Android tablets though, or I would of gotten one a long time ago.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Wow that's cheap, I might have to get one.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> I can't wait for Google IO. I was extremely surprised and happy with Microsoft's Surface and Windows Phone presentations, now it's up to Google to help me decide whether I go back to Android or go back to Windows Phone. Here's to competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you can't actually do work on Android tablets though, or I would of gotten one a long time ago.


I have actually done a lot of document creation with my TF Prime using OfficeSuite Pro, which I found was closest to Office I could get versus other productivity suites. I also have Splashtop and OnLive Desktop to use full Windows functionality should I need it on short notice.

Also coded C++ too with it.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I have actually done a lot of document creation with my TF Prime using OfficeSuite Pro, which I found was closest to Office I could get versus other productivity suites. I also have Splashtop and OnLive Desktop to use full Windows functionality should I need it on short notice.
> Also coded C++ too with it.


I need a debugger.







Also a program that I can program with. Documents I can create on any mobile OS.









EDIT: What program do you use to code C++ or are you talking about remoting in and programming on your desktop at home?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> I need a debugger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a program that I can program with. Documents I can create on any mobile OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What program do you use to code C++ or are you talking about remoting in and programming on your desktop at home?


I did take a C++ class for my course, and so needed to compile some sample programs while on the go. There is C4Droid on Android, which allowed me to do just that on my tablet. No need for remote desktop; it's a compiler in itself.


----------



## ultralord910

I hope this either has a SD card slot or comes in a 16/32 GB configuration instead. 8GB is really limiting to me.


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Starting to consider this over an Ultrabook...waiting for LOD or audio over USB support.


Ultrabook with windows is somewhere on same line with Android for you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*
> 
> A good deal of laptop screens and LCD TV's are still spec'd at 720p and they still look nice. 720p at 4.8" is ridiculous in my opinion and has no use.
> It makes much more sense to have an HD screen on 7" device.


Advertisement. Same as MegaPixel bs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.
> My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.










Thanks for providing something to laugh about.


----------



## drbaltazar

Why these odd ball resolution.1280x720 is the standard .even the text are planned for this.youtube is 720 p.and they come with an odd ball red.i baught a 1920 x1080 24 inch .i learned my lesson .never again I LL stick to standard


----------



## Monstrous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*
> 
> A good deal of laptop screens and LCD TV's are still spec'd at 720p and they still look nice. 720p at 4.8" is ridiculous in my opinion and has no use.
> It makes much more sense to have an HD screen on 7" device.


It does have a use. It improves my experience with the device. Use a Galaxy S3 and then pick up a Galaxy S2. It's like looking through a pair of someone's glasses that don't work for you, everything's just fuzzy and feels totally wrong. Honestly, just try it. When you realise how much better it actually is, it's hard to go back. Of course it doesn't necessarily have a use, but 1080p has no use over 720p, other than to look sharper. But you'd always take the 1080p screen given the same specs otherwise wouldn't you? It's just technology furthering itself, which is something I'm in favour of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 720p is typically fine up to ~19" displays...


Buy a laptop with a 15" display at 1080p then try looking at one with a 720p display. The same thing will happen. Everything just looks so fuzzy and undefined. I used a 1200p notebook for a good while and going back to my dads 720p screened notebook was just absolutely horrible. 720p on a 17"-19" screen must look absolutely horrible.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> Why these odd ball resolution.1280x720 is the standard .even the text are planned for this.youtube is 720 p.and they come with an odd ball red.i baught a 1920 x1080 24 inch .i learned my lesson .never again I LL stick to standard


The extra vertical pixels may be to make up for that lost real estate with the bottom bar.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> It does have a use. It improves my experience with the device. Use a Galaxy S3 and then pick up a Galaxy S2. It's like looking through a pair of someone's glasses that don't work for you, everything's just fuzzy and feels totally wrong. Honestly, just try it. When you realise how much better it actually is, it's hard to go back. Of course it doesn't necessarily have a use, but 1080p has no use over 720p, other than to look sharper. But you'd always take the 1080p screen given the same specs otherwise wouldn't you? It's just technology furthering itself, which is something I'm in favour of.
> Buy a laptop with a 15" display at 1080p then try looking at one with a 720p display. The same thing will happen. Everything just looks so fuzzy and undefined. I used a 1200p notebook for a good while and going back to my dads 720p screened notebook was just absolutely horrible. 720p on a 17"-19" screen must look absolutely horrible.


You should take note that Google is aiming at a cost-effective tablet here, with a price point that's suited for the mid-end market. Adding a 1080p panel will increase the cost of production, and thus the retail price of the Nexus 7. It already ditched a rear-facing camera to achieve its $199-249 price.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If only it was done by samsung. I loved their 7 inch TAB.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If only it was done by samsung. I loved their 7 inch TAB.


It already had the privilege to manufacture the Nexus S and Galaxy Nexus. It's time someone else take the helm of a Nexus OEM - and ASUS has proved itself worthy thanks to its innovative Transformer series.


----------



## sixor

i almost bought amazon fire, wow i am sure will get this, i just wish 10"


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> i almost bought amazon fire, wow i am sure will get this, *i just wish 10"*


That's what she said









I know real mature right


----------



## cavallino

If they made a 10" I'd be all over it.

(I teed up another one for you darkstart







)


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> If they made a 10" I'd be all over it.
> (I teed up another one for you darkstart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


head....exploding....cant...take...much....more


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> If they made a 10" I'd be all over it.
> (I teed up another one for you darkstart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's called the Transformer TF201.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> It's called the Transformer TF201.


After all the bugs with my TF101 and all the issues with wifi and gps in the 201 I'm a little gun shy when it comes to Asus tablets. I am assuming this new tablet might have more of the QC you'd expect in a Nexus line device.


----------



## xJavontax

Sexy







I like it. I would get one but I already have an iPad. The only other "tablet" I'd get now is the Surface.


----------



## pvt.joker

if this has a sd card slot, it'll be the replacement to my galaxy tab 7" (will go to the woman for an e-reader)
So here's to it.. sd slot ftw!


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Of course, this could all prove to be an elaborate fake. We've seen them before and we'll see them as long as there's a rabid tech-loving public that will queue up around the block for value this good.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this could all prove to be an elaborate fake. We've seen them before and we'll see them as long as there's a rabid tech-loving public that will queue up around the block for value this good.
Click to expand...

+1 Brownie Points™ for reading the article.


----------



## Bologna

Looks like the competition in the cheap tablet market just heated up. Wonder what Amazon is going to counter with now.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> After all the bugs with my TF101 and all the issues with wifi and gps in the 201 I'm a little gun shy when it comes to Asus tablets. I am assuming this new tablet might have more of the QC you'd expect in a Nexus line device.


The Transformer Infinity fixes all those GPS/WiFi issues, plus it sports a newer Tegra 3 SoC to power the 1080p resolution screen. Price is expected to be $500 instead of the rumored $600 due to lower IPS panel costs.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> +1 Brownie Points™ for reading the article.


Hmm, should have expected that it doesn't say "RUMOR" in the title. It is Gizmodo after all.

Anyway I wasn't interested enough to read the article, but only to see a synopsis of it.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm actually highly interested about this alleged Google-controlled Jellybean updates starting from the Nexus line. If that is true, then expect to see a very short update window for current and upcoming Android devices.


----------



## Vrait

Google doesn't want fragmentation( eg. that Tegra cpu). Yet they use a Tegra cpu..(No complaints). But really?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Google doesn't want fragmentation( eg. that Tegra cpu). Yet they use a Tegra cpu..(No complaints). But really?


There's no issue using a different SoC for this. Android pretty much supports MIPS, ARM and now x86 architectures easily. The "fragmentation" part is part due to the OEM skins and Android version, part due to the lack of refinement by app developers. Any competent dev can easily support at least 80-90% of all Android devices regardless of size, version and hardware if the app coding is done right.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> There's no issue using a different SoC for this. Android pretty much supports MIPS, ARM and now x86 architectures easily. The "fragmentation" part is part due to the OEM skins and Android version, part due to the lack of refinement by app developers. Any competent dev can easily support at least 80-90% of all Android devices regardless of size, version and hardware if the app coding is done right.


A supposed "feature rumor" of 4.1 or Jelly Bean is that Google is separating UI elements from the Android core to make it easier for manufacturers to implement their custom UI which should help get the updates out of the oven quicker. Then I guess it'll be up to the carriers to block the updates.


----------



## alick

omg maybe now i can dump my hp touchpad


----------



## Malcolm233391

I'll probably get one of these as a gift at Google I/O 2012


----------



## BizzareRide

For $199 this is an instant buy and a better deal than the Kindle Fire.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> After all the bugs with my TF101 and all the issues with wifi and gps in the 201 I'm a little gun shy when it comes to Asus tablets. I am assuming this new tablet might have more of the QC you'd expect in a Nexus line device.


Apparently the Infinity fixes all those issues, so I think they've got things under control now.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> A supposed "feature rumor" of 4.1 or Jelly Bean is that Google is separating UI elements from the Android core to make it easier for manufacturers to implement their custom UI which should help get the updates out of the oven quicker. Then I guess it'll be up to the carriers to block the updates.


That should coincide with another rumor that Google will handle all updates starting from Jellybean onwards. It is unclear however if that refers to existing devices planned for JB or just the devices shipped with JB preinstalled.

As for the naughty carriers, I have a feeling Google will take care of it by launching a series of Nexus devices which are carrier-independent.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That should coincide with another rumor that Google will handle all updates starting from Jellybean onwards. It is unclear however if that refers to existing devices planned for JB or just the devices shipped with JB preinstalled.
> As for the naughty carriers, I have a feeling Google will take care of it by launching a series of Nexus devices which are carrier-independent.


From now on, I am buying unlocked GSM Nexus devices. I was tired of being shafted by manufacturers, and I'd rather not run custom ROMs (just because I'm suspicious someone will slip something unawares, maybe only CM I will run).

Also, thanks for the app suggestion, will check it out. Does it have syntax coloring for C/C++?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> From now on, I am buying unlocked GSM Nexus devices. I was tired of being shafted by manufacturers, and I'd rather not run custom ROMs (just because I'm suspicious someone will slip something unawares, maybe only CM I will run).
> Also, thanks for the app suggestion, will check it out. Does it have syntax coloring for C/C++?


If I can remember, yes it does have options for different syntax coloring. Helps me keep track of what function I'm doing and where it terminates.


----------



## AtomicFrost

If this is real (I hope) then this could be a very interesting tablet.

Same price as the Kindle Fire, but it's a full Android tablet experience. The hardware is also better on the Nexus tablet, and Jelly Bean.

Now, I wonder if it's possible to get Amazon Prime video streaming working on this tablet? I presume that Flash won't be pre-installed, and that Adobe pretty much has stated that they are done after ICS. If it's possible to get Amazon Prime streaming working then I might just be buying one of these at launch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> If this is real (I hope) then this could be a very interesting tablet.
> Same price as the Kindle Fire, but it's a full Android tablet experience. The hardware is also better on the Nexus tablet, and Jelly Bean.
> Now, I wonder if it's possible to get Amazon Prime video streaming working on this tablet? I presume that Flash won't be pre-installed, and that Adobe pretty much has stated that they are done after ICS. If it's possible to get Amazon Prime streaming working then I might just be buying one of these at launch.


I cant do without Flash considering Android handles it with a problem in my GNex. I hope there is a way to get it for JB. The only thing i dont like about my iPad is no flash support.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I cant do without Flash considering Android handles it with a problem in my GNex. I hope there is a way to get it for JB. The only thing i dont like about my iPad is no flash support.


I agree about the need for Flash on a tablet. My brother has a BlackBerry Playbook, and it has Flash installed from the box. It's able to stream Amazon Prime without any issues, and it also handles the full You Tube site surprisingly well. Battery life is also quite good even when using Flash. The 7" form factor is also better in many ways then 10" tablets.

Tablets not having Flash might not be a huge issue in 5 years, but until then a lot of streaming media content is blocked off. That IMO really damages the whole purpose of most tablet computers. They are multimedia toys, and if they can't stream the media you want then they really lose a lot of utility.

/NoMobileFlashForAndroidTabletsRant









I'll also add that if the statement about Google handling OS updates for Jelly Bean then I'm thrilled. I'm so tired of these hardware manufactures using Android, and then totally neglecting keeping it updated. Not to mention the fragmentation issues for developers *shudders*.


----------



## chasefrench

This better have an sd card slot

I just cant understand why developers wouldnt put an sd card slot, it incredibly important, only thing that stopped me gettting a One X

You could buy the 16gb then a 64gb card and have 80gb tablet for really cheap

I ve been waiting for this device for months, it looks better than I could have hoped, it just needs sd card slot


----------



## For_the_moves

Glad to see that Google will be taking care of updates, tired of manufactures taking their sweet time to mess with a new version of android before release. The process takes months with little benefit to the consumer.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> We don't know what Jellybean will offer though. ICS is incredibly close to being a full OS, and given the choice between a tablet running a full version of IE and a tablet running a full version of Chrome, I'd take Chrome every day, especially if the other OS is still having an identity crisis, forcing me to constantly guess whether the feature I need has been implemented in Metro or Desktop. I've already had some of that with Blackberry's shoddy Android player, and I want nothing of it.


Mate, the rumors thats what I've heard Dual-booth Chrome OS and Android OS running on the Jellybean phone/ tablet as concept of "Ubuntu for Android".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm233391*
> 
> I'll probably get one of these as a gift at Google I/O 2012


Really? you are going to the Google I/O 2012 events?


----------



## Malcolm

Actually, sorta want.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> An iPad. I just meant a better screen in general.
> My phone is 720p at 4.8". I don't want basically the same resolution on a much larger device. My dad has a first gen iPad and when I look at it now, it's so blurry and horrible. *Even looking at an SGS2 is horrible.*


A++ troll, would read again.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*
> 
> A++ troll, would read again.


my evo4g also looks like crap compared to a 720p one. you notice the difference a lot more with tablets/phones because they are much closer to your face.


----------



## born2bwild

The price, if true, will make this a success. It seems to be much better than the Kindle Fire which is in the same price range.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Mate, the rumors thats what I've heard Dual-booth Chrome OS and Android OS running on the Jellybean phone/ tablet as concept of "Ubuntu for Android".


I have also heard that Google's answer to Siri, 'Assistant' will be introduced in Jelly Bean, and the integration of Chrome in the OS.


----------



## Fuell

Replace that Tegra and I'll take 10... Won't be buying a Tegra devices. IMO they are crap. Opinion! Don't get offended people...


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Replace that Tegra and I'll take 10... Won't be buying a Tegra devices. IMO they are crap. Opinion! Don't get offended people...


Well sure it isn't the best SoC but it's still good..

Sure a hellton better than Tegra 2.


----------



## wallyflashwest

Nice, specs. I hope it lives up to the expectations. It's been a long time since google released its own gadget based on the android platform. The fact that it's a quadcore and sells for that low, I'm sure it'll be a hit.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Replace that Tegra and I'll take 10... Won't be buying a Tegra devices. IMO they are crap. Opinion! Don't get offended people...


They're not, don't worry! The international One X is on par with its S4 counterpart stateside, and the Transformer Prime is still one of the most powerful tablets around.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> They're not, don't worry! The international One X is on par with its S4 counterpart stateside, and the Transformer Prime is still one of the most powerful tablets around.


http://briefmobile.com/htc-one-x-snapdragon-s4-krait-vs-nvidia-tegra-3-comparison

This is true. They practically trade blows being better or worse at certain benchmarks.


----------



## Malcolm233391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Really? you are going to the Google I/O 2012 events?


I'm already there! You can follow me as I blog about the event live.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/115799597419393460628/posts


----------



## Dezixn

As a guy who considers tablets mostly in the toy category, I'm considering getting one of these. I don't use my netbook anymore as it is kinda slow.
This might be something neat to have for schoolwork (looking up quick information and maybe studying).

As someone who has never used a tablet before, how do you guys think reading on this size and resolution of a screen will be? I'm considering scanning all my notes into PDF format (I have access to a good quality scanner that scans notes very well) and putting them on the tablet and google drive along with the few electronic text books I have.


----------



## spice003

you can just zoom in, I actually browse ocn in my tf300t web browser instead of using taptalk , I prefer the standard site, if I can't read something I just zoom in.

now does any one know if this nexus 7 will have GPS built in? cause that would perfect for me.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FenrirXIII

I want this and I want a star trek GUI mod. Please. <3


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasefrench*
> 
> This better have an sd card slot
> I just cant understand why developers wouldnt put an sd card slot, it incredibly important, only thing that stopped me gettting a One X
> You could buy the 16gb then a 64gb card and have 80gb tablet for really cheap
> I ve been waiting for this device for months, it looks better than I could have hoped, it just needs sd card slot


It'd be like 64GB usable but that's the idea.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> you can just zoom in, I actually browse ocn in my tf300t web browser instead of using taptalk , I prefer the standard site, if I can't read something I just zoom in.
> now does any one know if this nexus 7 will have GPS built in? cause that would perfect for me.
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it's definitely going to be a lot easier to navigate on than a netbook for stuff like this. I cut out a piece of paper with a 7" diagonal "screen" + bezel and it looks really small. Just looks small in comparison to my huge 24" monitor I suppose, I think the 7" will suit my needs fairly well, just looking for reassurance hah.


----------



## slosha69

Really regretting getting a Kindle Fire right now....


----------



## chasefrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It'd be like 64GB usable but that's the idea.


We ve been stuck with 16gb storage since the first iphone in 2007

what happened to progress!?

Reckon 70gb would be available after formatting and apps etc

You can carry around alot of flac and hd files with that!


----------



## chasefrench

It would be cheaper to make an 8gb version with sd card slot and 16gb card included, for 24gb total storage.

I just cant understand why manufacturers stick to this internal storage , it sucks


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasefrench*
> 
> It would be cheaper to make an 8gb version with sd card slot and 16gb card included, for 24gb total storage.
> 
> I just cant understand why manufacturers stick to this internal storage , it sucks


So people that need the extra space will give the company more money for the higher storage version. The Tab/Phone manufacturer is not getting any piece of the pie when you buy more and more SD cards for extra space. If they take away that ability, you are forced to give them more money instead of the SD card manufacturers.


----------



## chasefrench

This was obvious but in my opinion does not make complete sense

They will always have to buy the component part of a 16gb chip, A 16gb sd card will be similarly priced to the chip, probably a bit more expensive

They can still charge me 50bucks more for the extra storage but I m getting the ability to buy more storage

They get 50 bucks for a chip that costs 5 bucks and I get more storage

For this reason, Samsung Galaxy S3 will outsell the HTC One X, even though the HTC is better looking. I will not buy anything without an sd card slot

People want storage!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> http://briefmobile.com/htc-one-x-snapdragon-s4-krait-vs-nvidia-tegra-3-comparison
> This is true. They practically trade blows being better or worse at certain benchmarks.


That is interesting. Also, the rumor is that Jelly Bean will really be able to utilize multicore processors better then ICS. If that turns out to be true, we might see Tegra 3 out preforming Krait in more benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm233391*
> 
> I'm already there! You can follow me as I blog about the event live.
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115799597419393460628/posts


You are lucky!







Hopefully Google is giving these Nexus tablets out to the attendees, so you will be able to tell us about it.









EDIT: The good news for us non-attendees is that Google is going to be running a live stream at: https://developers.google.com/events/io/

Looks like it starts in a little under 12 hours.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> So people that need the extra space will give the company more money for the higher storage version. The Tab/Phone manufacturer is not getting any piece of the pie when you buy more and more SD cards for extra space. If they take away that ability, you are forced to give them more money instead of the SD card manufacturers.


That's not the only reason. Soldered flash is a lot faster that addon flash memory through SD cards, phenomenally faster. It's like comparing an SSD to a flash drive. They're both flash based but which one is faster? Also, one runs into the problem on how to cohesively tie in the additional storage. Does an app see both internal/external storage as separate? If so, will a music app pool files from both locations or only one? You see the problems it can run into?


----------



## Artikbot

$249!??!!?!!

GIMMIE!!!! GIMMIIIIIEEEEE!!!!!

Even though the screen resolution is low, SCREW IT, it's such a monster at such a ridiculous pricepoint!!


----------



## candy_van

^ Actually it's $199, just announced today (link)


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> ^ Actually it's $199, just announced today (link)


Sadly it's only 8 gigabytes, i'm pretty sure people would uprade to 16 considering the lack of an Microsd slot.


----------



## vitality

are we sure it doesnt have a SD card slot? I would definitely buy one if it did.. if it doesnt then idk.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> are we sure it doesnt have a SD card slot? I would definitely buy one if it did.. if it doesnt then idk.


I'm pretty sure it does not, if it has it it would have mentioned it by now and all other nexus devices do not have SD card slots. except the Nexus one. This has sadly been a trend since the Nexus S, Nexus devices not having microsd -_-.


----------



## Mr Frosty

2Gb RAM would of been nice


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it does not, if it has it it would have mentioned it by now and all other nexus devices do not have SD card slots. except the Nexus one. This has sadly been a trend since the Nexus S, Nexus devices not having microsd -_-.


Honestly, it's better that way. May get Google bad rep in the beginning, but think about it. Playing music from the SD card and it lags. Would "John Doe" blame the fact they got a cheap barely Class 2 card or will they attribute it to "Android being slow"?

So what will hurt Google more in the end?


----------



## drbaltazar

Any know if sylurface is rubberised (a la kindle fire)


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Screens on a 7' device don't have to be as good as screens on a 10' device, you can barely notice the difference, and *most* people actually can't tell the difference. *Of course you always have people who make claims like "I see the difference between 30, 60, 100 fps."*


LoL, yeah you can. Anyways, was thinking of getting this until someone mention Windows 8 tablets. I was like, oh yeah, kinda forgot about Windows 8 tablets. I'll wait for them.


----------



## spice003

the surface looks the same as the original transformer


----------



## karan.t

this is the pre order
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_8gb&feature=single-wide-banner


----------



## Scorpii

No micro SD slot NOOOOOO!!


----------



## Shadowclock

Not sure if it was mentioned here. The main reason why most tech manufacturers are leaning away from SD cards is because it takes away from the general speed of the device. When accessing pictures or music, what do you think is faster? Accessing them via the internal SSD or through a SD card? Exactly. The general public will find it to be a much smoother and delightful experience to do everything through the SSD rather then an SD card.

NOOOOO, no Bluetooth to sync with my Pebble Watch


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*
> 
> *Not sure if it was mentioned here.* The main reason why most tech manufacturers are leaning away from SD cards is because it takes away from the general speed of the device. When accessing pictures or music, what do you think is faster? Accessing them via the internal SSD or through a SD card? Exactly. The general public will find it to be a much smoother and delightful experience to do everything through the SSD rather then an SD card.
> NOOOOO, no Bluetooth to sync with my Pebble Watch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> That's not the only reason. Soldered flash is a lot faster that addon flash memory through SD cards, phenomenally faster. It's like comparing an SSD to a flash drive. They're both flash based but which one is faster? Also, one runs into the problem on how to cohesively tie in the additional storage. Does an app see both internal/external storage as separate? If so, will a music app pool files from both locations or only one? You see the problems it can run into?


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> No micro SD slot NOOOOOO!!


Keynote ... ALL about the cloud


----------



## DraXxus1549

Looks really good, though I will wait for the reviews to hit before I order one. Not digging the no SD card slot (I get why they did it but still not a fan







)


----------



## P.J

Nice price


----------



## Nocturin

So I have a Samsung Tab 7+ and I'm very happy to say that it's the perfect form factor. I've used all sizes of tabs 4.0-10.1 and the 8.9 is just a tad to big and uncomfortable to hold for hours.

The 7" is perfect. I'm glad to see them push this, not only that but so CHEAPLY.

Holy crap, a tablet for 250$?

I might just buy my wife one for christmas







.


----------



## Faraz

I think this is gonna be my first tablet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Having the New iPad + GNex i am not sure if i want this. Its just a GNex with a Bigger Screen. The Price is amazing. If anything i could sell the iPad and get this and save some money. The only thing that keeps me away is the experience i had with Transformer 1. Did not really like it. It did not feel quality.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Going to wait and see what happens with this device over at XDA, no point to me if you cannot mod the rom. AOSP is lacking compared to AOKP


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Having the New iPad + GNex i am not sure if i want this. Its just a GNex with a Bigger Screen. The Price is amazing. If anything i could sell the iPad and get this and save some money. The only thing that keeps me away is the experience i had with Transformer 1. Did not really like it. It did not feel quality.


The jump in quality from TF1 to TF Prime was significant enough for me to trust ASUS on providing the Nexus 7 with great hardware.


----------



## Seid Dark

I've been looking for a cheap tablet with good quality and otherwise this would be perfect but in my experience 7" screen is too small. 9-10" would be perfect for reading comics. I don't have any other uses for tablet, for internet, music listening and movies desktop PC is still far superior.


----------



## Eagle1337

This thing have a sd or a micro sd slot on it? as if it's 199$ for an 8 gb + a microsd slot = the tablet for me, especially with those specs...


----------



## Faraz

Nope, no card slots.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Nope, no card slots.


why google why.. how am i t get my ebook collection, my 3gb and growing manga collection, and my hd videos on this thing then.


----------



## tx-jose

want!!

that price point!! built by Asus!!! tegra!!!! IPS!!!!


----------



## Shiveron

Oh wow this looks amazing. I've been waiting for the Infinity from Asus but I think this may just be what I go for instead...

And who cares if it doesn't have an SD slot? The whole point behind Google Play is that you can upload your entire libraries and access it all from there. How many of you can honestly say you aren't near a constant high speed connection anyways? 16GB is more than enough space for you to take a few movies, your apps, quite a few songs, maybe some books, and whatever that you might use during your (probable) short time away from a connection. Seriously this looks amazing. The only reason i've never gotten a fire (and the same reason for a lot of others as well) is the lack of hardware, and the terrible amazon version of Android. This however, is Android in it's purest form straight from the birth place of the OS. Brilliant.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

>2012
>Not using Picasa/Google Music/other cloud-based software for photos/videos/music... and worrying about 16GB (or even 8GB) not being enough. I seriously hope you guys don't do this.

(To be sure you guys got that: I seriously hope you guys use Picasa/Google Music/etc. cloud-based software).


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> >2012
> >Not using Picasa/Google Music/other cloud-based software for photos/videos/music... and worrying about 16GB (or even 8GB) not being enough. I seriously hope you guys don't do this.
> (To be sure you guys got that: I seriously hope you guys use Picasa/Google Music/etc. cloud-based software).


I prefer having my BD rips on my device instead of in a cloud, especially with bandwidth limits. What about when you don't have access to the internet, what happens to the files you want to use on the cloud?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I prefer having my BD rips on my device instead of in a cloud, especially with bandwidth limits. What about when you don't have access to the internet, what happens to the files you want to use on the cloud?


I prefer to have my files in my PC.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I prefer to have my files in my PC.


I have them there too, but that doesn't = use on my sgs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I have them there too, but that doesn't = use on my sgs.


Yes but i stream all Movies and Music via Wifi rather then cloud. What about people that want to use the Internet? I only got a 5Mb/s connection. Cloud can only work when most have 100Mb/s Internet Lines with Unlimited Bandwidth.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but i stream all Movies and Music via Wifi rather then cloud. What about people that want to use the Internet? I only got a 5Mb/s connection. Cloud can only work when most have 100Mb/s Internet Lines with Unlimited Bandwidth.


Wifi reception sucks in my house -.- But yeah now isn't the time for the cloud. My net for example isn't strong enough for it, i have restrictive bandwidth limits that i nearly exceed every month. I prefer to have files on my device since i'm quite often out and about where there isn't internet or wifi.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> I have them there too, but that doesn't = use on my sgs.


?

Allshare/DLNA doesn't work?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> ?
> Allshare/DLNA doesn't work?


when i did that it renamed all of my extensions, rofl.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> when i did that it renamed all of my extensions, rofl.


That's very odd. Try it with WMP12 streaming instead of the stand-alone program, I only use AllShare on the device to connect to the host PC, works like a charm on my 7+


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Honestly,.....May get Google bad rep in the beginning, ........So what will hurt Google more in the end?


Yes SADLY! like steve ballmer said " he doesn't understand what Google strategy" ?


----------



## falcon26

I'd love to get a pure google tablet. But 7 inch is way way to small. I don't know how anyone could use a 7 inch tablet over a 10 inch. When they come out with a 10 inch tablet I'm in....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'd love to get a pure google tablet. But 7 inch is way way to small. I don't know how anyone could use a 7 inch tablet over a 10 inch. When they come out with a 10 inch tablet I'm in....


The problem is that 10 vs 7 is a huge gap. You would need more PPI to look the same, More GPU power, more back light more battery. Add all that and there is no way they can make it 199. Even 299 is not possible. Go over that and you inter iPad territory and you need a lot more kick to warrant a reason to buy other that. Reason its 199 is because of the Google Play Store. They want you go get a Device which can buy from their Store.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm233391*
> 
> I'm already there! You can follow me as I blog about the event live.
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115799597419393460628/posts


Dude, Did you get these for free as below -


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I'd love to get a pure google tablet. But 7 inch is way way to small. I don't know how anyone could use a 7 inch tablet over a 10 inch. When they come out with a 10 inch tablet I'm in....












you can use a 10" ? They're huge and difficult to handle, imoh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, Did you get these for free as below -


who made them?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> who made them?


The Chinese!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Sd slot is a deal breaker...hopefully it has one, I enjoy my 7 inch over my 10 inch for reading books


----------



## GAMERIG

I want to know who's the hot redhead in the pic??

EDIT- Hey NM, I found it,
Quote:


>


Google Glass edition-
Quote:


>


awesome!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Sd slot is a deal breaker...hopefully it has one, I enjoy my 7 inch over my 10 inch for reading books


I was also sad about the lack of a SD slot, but I did a bit more research. Some people are claiming that Jelly Bean will support USB host, so you could technically plug in either a flash drive or SD card reader into the USB port on the Nexus. This is a lot more clunky then having a built in SD card slot for media, but it would only be necessary when watching movies.

Also, Google Music and the Google Drive cloud services help to alleviate storage issues if you have a Wi-Fi connection.

I'm thinking of pre-ordering, but I'm not sure if I want the 8GB or 16GB one. I really hate that they are charging an extra $50 for 8GB. :| They must be making a killing off of that upgrade.


----------



## steelbom

Would 8GB be enough just for reading? Or is 16GB a good idea? I'm kind of leaning towards the latter. I was hoping this would only be $199 in AU but it's +$50


----------



## DF is BUSY

pre-ordered the 16gb version, pretty excited for it!.


----------



## Boyboyd

I already have an ipad but I wouldn't mind one of these. It's kind-of pointless without 3G though, but I suppose that would bump up the price.


----------



## UBERmorrison

Pre ordered


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Would 8GB be enough just for reading? Or is 16GB a good idea? I'm kind of leaning towards the latter. I was hoping this would only be $199 in AU but it's +$50


If you are just going to use it as an eReader then the 8GB model would be fine. The book files themselves are usually very small.

I'm also debating which one to go with. I keep on thinking that Google has a lot of cloud services in place where having only 8GB isn't going to be a problem, but I wonder how much room newer apps will take up in the future?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UBERmorrison*
> 
> Pre ordered


Which one did you go with? 8/16?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> If you are just going to use it as an eReader then the 8GB model would be fine. The book files themselves are usually very small.
> I'm also debating which one to go with. I keep on thinking that Google has a lot of cloud services in place where having only 8GB isn't going to be a problem, but I wonder how much room newer apps will take up in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you go with? 8/16?


16GB for future-proofing.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I was also sad about the lack of a SD slot, but I did a bit more research. Some people are claiming that Jelly Bean will support USB host, so you could technically plug in either a flash drive or SD card reader into the USB port on the Nexus. This is a lot more clunky then having a built in SD card slot for media, but it would only be necessary when watching movies.
> Also, Google Music and the Google Drive cloud services help to alleviate storage issues if you have a Wi-Fi connection.
> I'm thinking of pre-ordering, but I'm not sure if I want the 8GB or 16GB one. I really hate that they are charging an extra $50 for 8GB. :| They must be making a killing off of that upgrade.


I would go w/ Nexus7 16GB if i were you.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> I would go w/ Nexus7 16GB if i were you.


I am sort of leaning that way, but it's an extra ~$50 for 8GB. That's right around $6.25 a gigabyte! The 128GB Samsung 830 SSD I recently bought was $0.70 a gigabyte, and that's Samsung toggle nand we are talking about here. I know that nand is cheaper the more you get, but I think we can see where Google is recouping a bit of their costs here.









This You Tube video also shows how you can access external storage without an SD slot:





Should be pretty much the same steps in Jelly Bean. It would be cheaper then going with the 16GB model to get the 8GB + cable + 16 - 32GB flash drive. However, it is quite clunky having to drag along external equipment, and a bit slower I presume.









What do you all think about the official case for the Nexus 7?


----------



## Shiveron

Honestly, I wouldn't be in the least bit suprised if Google is putting the Nexus 7 out as a loss leader hoping to really make Play take off.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> If you are just going to use it as an eReader then the 8GB model would be fine. The book files themselves are usually very small.
> 
> I'm also debating which one to go with. I keep on thinking that Google has a lot of cloud services in place where having only 8GB isn't going to be a problem, but I wonder how much room newer apps will take up in the future?


Mmm yeah... decisions decisions xD


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> For reference designs, Google is not tied to any one SoC though.
> Should I trade my TouchPad for this... hmmmm.


I'm thinking the same. I much prefer a 7 inch tablet as well. Add to that much quicker updates (As opposed to having to wait for the CM team to get the newest updates onto the TP - even though ICS is running great now!).


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Mmm yeah... decisions decisions xD


Besides, Google Play Books does have all your e-books stored in its servers, and can be accessed anytime with a net connection. You can also pin your favorite titles for offline use, then remove them after you're done.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Mmm yeah... decisions decisions xD


steelbom is lucky, he will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Besides, Google Play Books does have all your e-books stored in its servers, and can be accessed anytime with a net connection. You can also pin your favorite titles for offline use, then remove them after you're done.


Oh okay. I'll probably get my dad to use the Kindle app for books, that way they're accessible on iOS as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> steelbom is lucky, he will have the best of both worlds.


Well it's actually going to be my dads, but I'll get to play with it


----------



## Ikon

Before hearing about the missing SD slot i was going to buy this. Cant seem to find a small micro usb flash drive either...
It's a no deal.

But im sure some other manufacturer will do it with same specs + SD slot now that Nvidia is pushing their tegra soc for cheap.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikon*
> 
> Before hearing about the missing SD slot i was going to buy this. Cant seem to find a small micro usb flash drive either...
> It's a no deal.
> But im sure some other manufacturer will do it with same specs + SD slot now that Nvidia is pushing their tegra soc for cheap.


You can use USB OTG via an MHL adapter.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera*
> 
> This will probably be my first tablet.


same!


----------



## Ikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> You can use USB OTG via an MHL adapter.


I think i would lose too much portability. Perhaps someone brave takes Nexus 7 as a project and adds an SD slot inside. Then shows the world how to.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't be in the least bit suprised if Google is putting the Nexus 7 out as a loss leader hoping to really make Play take off.


Word is they are selling them for no margin if you buy it through Google Play.
http://phandroid.com/2012/06/28/no-profit-in-nexus-7-pricing-says-rubin/


----------



## Oranuro

Rooted Touchpads are still a heck of a deal.


----------



## Sylon

Too bad, no SD card slot.

Pass.

How hard is it to build a bit of software into the OS that tells you, HEY! You've put in a memory card that is slow (cheap) and most likely will cause playback issues due to low transfer speeds.

There, now people can't be say "zmg my google tablet is so slow with my 20 dollar ebay SD card"


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Oh okay. I'll probably get my dad to use the Kindle app for books, that way they're accessible on iOS as well.
> Well it's actually going to be my dads, but I'll get to play with it


I have every free e-book in google-play pinned and downloaded for offline use. Read "Robinson Crusoe" on the plane because I forgot to load up decent movies and I was bored of the games.







And to top it off, most books can be read with the original text (awesome for older books, get to see artwork and printing errors).

I just wish that the DoJ(?) didn't block googles out-of-print book project. That would've been simply awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Too bad, no SD card slot.
> Pass.
> How hard is it to build a bit of software into the OS that tells you, HEY! You've put in a memory card that is slow (cheap) and most likely will cause playback issues due to low transfer speeds.
> There, now people can't be say "zmg my google tablet is so slow with my 20 dollar ebay SD card"


This. most people are too oblivious to actually read a pop-up like that, they just immediately click-through.

I'm dissapointed there's no SD card. I wonder if samsung will sue google because that looks exactly like the 2nd gen 7" tab.

Code:



Code:


>.>

<.<


----------



## Gda13

The lack of an SD card slot is also a deal breaker for me...would have gladly paid a bit more to get this since I like loading a ton of multimedia. Oh well back to looking at 10.1 inchers.


----------



## Malcolm

So no SD slot? All of my rage. That kind of kills it for me. Thanks for starting this trend, Apple.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Too bad, no SD card slot.
> Pass.
> How hard is it to build a bit of software into the OS that tells you, *HEY! You've put in a memory card that is slow (cheap) and most likely will cause playback issues due to low transfer speeds.*
> There, now people can't be say "zmg my google tablet is so slow with my 20 dollar ebay SD card"


Won't work. Most users are dumb. That, my friend, is not only an under statement, but that's putting it nicely.


----------



## Dronac

Having no SD card is passable if there is enough storage. IMHO, 16GB is far too low. With no 3G, mobile streaming isn't much of an option. It sports a GPS, but storing maps locally can easily eat up 5GB or more. You could toss hardware 5 years ahead of it's time in anything, and with that little storage, I wouldn't be remotely interested.

This would have made for an awesome car headunit replacement if it only had a SD card slot though. Give it enough storage to store all your media and GPS maps locally, get a dash dock to install it in place of the headunit, and you would have a sick low cost carputer. There are iPad versions of this for many cars, but IMHO, iPads are a bit on the expensive side for this sort of thing, and I actually think Android is better suited for car integration (See, I do like Android! Sometimes). Get a USB OBD2 converter, and you could use it as your car gauges as well.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dronac*
> 
> Having no SD card is passable if there is enough storage. IMHO, 16GB is far too low. With no 3G, mobile streaming isn't much of an option. It sports a GPS, but storing maps locally can easily eat up 5GB or more. You could toss hardware 5 years ahead of it's time in anything, and with that little storage, I wouldn't be remotely interested.


Usb sticks, USB Sticks.


----------



## Fonne

Any good pre order places in the UK ?


----------



## Fonne

http://www.ebuyer.com/388913-asus-nexus-7-tablet-pc-90ok0mi1100550u

£199.00 sounds pretty nice, its the 16GB version ...


----------



## finalturismo

The fact that it is $200 is just shocking to me, iam buying it the day it is released.

Even if you work at MC Donalds you can afford this.


----------



## 7heMy7h

Sounds like an amazing deal. Price and limited functionality compared to similar-priced laptops have been keeping me away from tablets, but might just have to pick this one up. Only wish they had a 32 or 64GB version. 16GB will fill up fast. Amazon better drop price or put out the 2nd gen Fire if they are going to keep up. Not to mention this device will pure Android and not some modified branch built around Amazon services. Not that I hate Amazon services, I'd just like a choice.


----------



## trivium nate

is it better than the new ipad?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/388913-asus-nexus-7-tablet-pc-90ok0mi1100550u
> £199.00 sounds pretty nice, its the 16GB version ...


Thanks for the link. Cheaper than from google I think.


----------



## staryoshi

Here's what I want: 8.9" 1280x800 or higher resolution tablet with 16-32GB storage, Tegra 3 or better processor, 1-2GB LPDDR*3*, and running Windows 8







I might settle for something like this or the Iconia Tab A700, though... Time to start looking at tablets again


----------



## RoNNeRT

I wonder if ASUS or any third-parties are going to make a keyboard dock for this bad boy, would be nice for Google Docs in class.


----------



## DraXxus1549

I'm about 5 seconds away from ordering this I'm just not sure about the screen size, can anyone comment?


----------



## Faraz

Personally, I'm fine with the screen size. Seems a 10" is too big for a tablet in my opinion. It takes away from the portability of it and I'd rather just get a small laptop if I wanted something larger than a 7" screen. What I'm a bit disappointed about is the lack of storage, but for that price, I think I'll be getting it anyway.


----------



## Bologna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> I'm about 5 seconds away from ordering this I'm just not sure about the screen size, can anyone comment?


If your intent is to mostly use it around the house, then 7 inches is too small. If you intend on traveling with it, its obviously better suited for that, but then you might as well just use your smartphone. I personally feel the 7" tablet form factor is worthless.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bologna*
> 
> If your intent is to mostly use it around the house, then 7 inches is too small. If you intend on traveling with it, its obviously better suited for that, but then you might as well just use your smartphone. I personally feel the 7" tablet form factor is worthless.


I disagree, I use mine primarily around the house, work, meetings and it's wifi only...

It's perfect size for movies in landscape, reading/browsing in portait without putting too much stress on the wrists from weight/cumbersome-ness.


----------



## dioxholster

Im hesitant, this or microsoft's? This is the problem I have, if I get microsoft "ipad" then might as well get a laptop, and if i get the nexus, then might as well get a smartphone. This in-between stuff is hard to pin down on what I can really use it for. When I look at it I think of all the things it can't do.


----------



## AznDud333

no microsd..and google expect us to pay 50bucks for 8gb? and they have enough face to say they make $0 on this?jesus christ..


----------



## DraXxus1549

I don't plan on traveling much with it, mostly use around the house. I really hope they release a 10 inch version. But at the same time I don't want to wait and I am not really a fan of using my smart phone if I don't have too, just too small.


----------



## For_the_moves

I'm kinda torn on this. Why no expandable storage? I know the reason, but I'm still annoyed by it. I wonder what would've been the price difference if an sd card slot was included?


----------



## falcon26

To watch a movie 7 inch is fine. To surf the web check email 7 inch is like looking threw a microscope...


----------



## Faraz

For people who are fine with checking their email and doing some surfing on their phones, 7" is fantastic.


----------



## falcon26

That really want I mean. If you already have say a phone that is like 4.5 or 4.8 inches screen wise going to a 7 inch is not that big a leap and using your phone will be almost as good....


----------



## Faraz

I suppose it's just a matter of opinion. I have a Droid Bionic and have used the 7-inch Galaxy quite a bit. It felt great to me. Lower res, but I don't think it'll feel like a big difference. Guess I won't really know until I try it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Considering i could stay without my iPad 2 for 3 month and used GNex i would say 7 is enough. The problem is that Both this and iPad are Toys. 10 is just better in a scene that you get a much bigger area to play with. Kind of like saying i can play BF3 fine with my 19" 1440*900 but 27" 2440*1440 is obviously better.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I have every free e-book in google-play pinned and downloaded for offline use. Read "Robinson Crusoe" on the plane because I forgot to load up decent movies and I was bored of the games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it off, most books can be read with the original text (awesome for older books, get to see artwork and printing errors).
> 
> I just wish that the DoJ(?) didn't block googles out-of-print book project. That would've been simply awesome.


Oh yeah cool. There's a Google Play book store app, though it's got shocking reviews so far, so maybe books dad purchases with Play will be available on iOS too. Otherwise Amazon's the go.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> I'm kinda torn on this. Why no expandable storage? I know the reason, but I'm still annoyed by it. I wonder what would've been the price difference if an sd card slot was included?


It would've cost them all of a dollar more per unit for an SD slot and that's probably an overestimate on my part.


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

I am wondering if you can netflix on this? I am leaning yes.

I know you cannot with a chromebook. But I can on my droid x.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering i could stay without my iPad 2 for 3 month and used GNex i would say 7 is enough. The problem is that Both this and iPad are Toys. 10 is just better in a scene that you get a much bigger area to play with. Kind of like saying i can play BF3 fine with my 19" 1440*900 but 27" 2440*1440 is obviously better.


Its a choice when comparing the consumption tablets (iOS, android) or the creation tablets (win8).

7" is more portable, I use it 3-4 hours a day. I also read a lot of text.

10" is good for visual media consumption when your not going to be moving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Oh yeah cool. There's a Google Play book store app, though it's got shocking reviews so far, so maybe books dad purchases with Play will be available on iOS too. Otherwise Amazon's the go.


I dunno yet, they said today at the I/O that google services should be on apple, but I havent seen any articles to confirm yet. Amazon would be the way to go for cross-platforming, hands down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> It would've cost them all of a dollar more per unit for an SD slot and that's probably an overestimate on my part.


I guestimate about $0.30 at the most
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RULINGCHAOS*
> 
> I am wondering if you can netflix on this? I am leaning yes.
> I know you cannot with a chromebook. But I can on my droid x.


Chromebook can stream netflix.









and I highly suspect this will be netflix capable too.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I dunno yet, they said today at the I/O that google services should be on apple, but I havent seen any articles to confirm yet. Amazon would be the way to go for cross-platforming, hands down.


Yeah... Amazon's pretty good with that stuff. I think Google's Books app is just buggy right now.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> This You Tube video also shows how you can access external storage without an SD slot:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be pretty much the same steps in Jelly Bean. It would be cheaper then going with the 16GB model to get the 8GB + cable + 16 - 32GB flash drive. However, it is quite clunky having to drag along external equipment, and a bit slower I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think about the official case for the Nexus 7?


what!? its really work? NO way.. I wondering it requires ROOT before using an external flash USB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> I'm about 5 seconds away from ordering this I'm just not sure about the screen size, can anyone comment?


I have no issue with My 7inch SAMTABII. 7inch is good for reader, email, movie and games without problem. But If you surfing internet and journalist blog as your primary, then get ipad 2/ New iPAd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> To watch a movie 7 inch is fine. To surf the web check email 7 inch is like looking threw a microscope...


this.


----------



## Eagle1337

It'll work without root. the guy in the video wasn't rooted either. Since I'm about to buy one, how does a 7" tablet compare to a dedicated e-reader?


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera*
> 
> This will probably be my first tablet.


+1


----------



## TemplarLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Since I'm about to buy one, how does a 7" tablet compare to a dedicated e-reader?


I'd also want to know about this, I've been eyeing the Kindle(regular black-white version, not Fire) for some time now.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Cheaper than from google I think.










- Just waiting on a answer about shipping to Denmark, then I will place my order - Cant wait


----------



## chasefrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> It would've cost them all of a dollar more per unit for an SD slot and that's probably an overestimate on my part.


They have probably lost 25%-30% potential sales because of not spending that 0.30$ which would have been great marketshare against apple

I was rumbling about this at the start of this thread so great to see so many people complain about lask of sd storage

STREAMING IS NOT A REPLACEMENT FOR LOCAL STORAGE

I want to stream my terabyte of data from a computer not the 128gb of my favourite flacs/ films/ books where i demand perfect playback when i m in a plane train or automobile!

A content consumption device should not limit how much content i can consume

The point about the speed of the memory is rubbish also, in a computer i have a fast ssd and a slow hdd, the same can be done here if google are that worried about it


----------



## Eagle1337

Why not just buy a big USB stick and connect it, to the nexus 7?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Why not just buy a big USB stick and connect it, to the nexus 7?
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Because that's ugly, inconvenient, and in the way. Nobody wants a big stick coming out of the side of their tablet when it would have only cost google a few cents to add an SD slot that would be completely hidden to the user.


----------



## jjsoviet

The Verge review is in: Joshua loves it.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3125396/google-nexus-7-review


----------



## Boyboyd

We're apparently getting a couple for work. Looks far more professional showing samples to customers on one of these than on a laptop.


----------



## r3skyline

Meh. I'll stick with my awesome tf300.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Meh. I'll stick with my awesome tf300.


If you already have a tablet like the TF300, then there is no point in getting the Nexus. The TF300 is a really nice tablet, and hopefully you'll get a JB update. However, it is in a different size / price category then the Nexus.









I'm as close to cracking and buying this tablet as a crystal bowl full of jelly beans being dropped on a hard floor.









Does anyone know if they charge sales tax in Florida? I would check myself, but I don't really feel like entering payment information until I decide to buy or not.









All of the reviews pretty much reiterate the fact that it's the best tablet for $2xx on the market today. Short of Amazon coming out with a tablet with 16GB storage, 1920x1080 10" display, and 1GB of RAM I see the Kindle Fire 2 sales being a lot less spectacular compared to the first one.

I just wish that the 16GB Nexus 7 was cheaper. I really hate Google for gouging on the extra storage, and it makes me not want to buy it due to that. However, I worry that 8GB is not really large enough. Having only 5.9GB to play with seems a bit small. On the other hand the different cloud services help off set that lack of storage. The only issue is when you are away from Wi-Fi. I would also be really mad if Google disables USB-OTG for USB flash storage in the final version of 4.1.


----------



## falcon26

Are their any other tablets out that are just pure google OS?


----------



## Nocturin

not stock, no


----------



## AtomicFrost

I don't think this was posted here before:

Game Stop has announced that they will be selling the Nexus 7 16GB tablet. http://www.gamestop.com/android/tablets/google-nexus-7-16gb/102893

According to a few news reports, it sounds like it'll ship for free to you, and you get the $25 gift card + movie / magazine bonus. However, some places are saying that the listed release date is July 31st at Game Stop, so it seems that they are getting them later then people who pre-order from Google Play store directly.

So, you could save the $13.99 shipping charge, but have to wait for the tablet to come to you using a slower shipping method. However, this is a good choice for those who don't have a credit card or if you have a lot of credit with Game Stop.









There is also a 30% trade in bonus for stuff towards the tablet's price.









EDIT: Although the different articles stated free shipping, I'm not sure if it is. :|


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/388913-asus-nexus-7-tablet-pc-90ok0mi1100550u
> £199.00 sounds pretty nice, its the 16GB version ...


Dont ship outside UK







... Any UK seller, that will ship outside UK ?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The Verge review is in: Joshua loves it.
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3125396/google-nexus-7-review


Think that review just solidified it for me. Definitely getting one. Now I just gotta wait til my next paycheck, and hope they're not sold out of preorders.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I don't think this was posted here before:
> Game Stop has announced that they will be selling the Nexus 7 16GB tablet. http://www.gamestop.com/android/tablets/google-nexus-7-16gb/102893
> According to a few news reports, it sounds like it'll ship for free to you, and you get the $25 gift card + movie / magazine bonus. However, some places are saying that the listed release date is July 31st at Game Stop, so it seems that they are getting them later then people who pre-order from Google Play store directly.
> So, you could save the $13.99 shipping charge, but have to wait for the tablet to come to you using a slower shipping method. However, this is a good choice for those who don't have a credit card or if you have a lot of credit with Game Stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a 30% trade in bonus for stuff towards the tablet's price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Although the different articles stated free shipping, I'm not sure if it is. :|


Shipping is not free. I just added one to my cart and their cheapest shipping is like 9 bucks. However, overnight was only 15 bucks and it comes out to 285 total with overnight shipping through gamestop. And they don't have a release date on the site either, it says 01/01/0001 (placeholder date) so it could release the same day.

edit: sorry double post. Could a mod merge these please.


----------



## geoxile

No rear camera?

And no Micro SD slot?


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> No rear camera?


Do you really need it? imo i would use a regular camera or my phone instead of a tablet to take pictures.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> Do you really need it? imo i would use a regular camera or my phone instead of a tablet to take pictures.


I wouldn't need it but it would certainly be a nice feature to have.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I wouldn't need it but it would certainly be a nice feature to have.


Yeah, but this is a budget tablet though. 200-250 dollars packed with this many things is still impressive.

why didnt they put a microsd slot

Sadly, no more Nexus Devices will have a MicroSD anymore. It's been omitted in favor of the cloud.

Looks like this tablet is supposed to be used with the Nexus Q, shame it's so overpriced.


----------



## Malcolm233391

Well, I'm back from Google IO. Not sure if I should sell this or keep it because I already have the Asus TF-201. Although, it would make a great test device, but emulators work just as well...


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidisthebest*
> 
> Yeah, but this is a budget tablet though. 200-250 dollars packed with this many things is still impressive.
> why didnt they put a microsd slot
> Sadly, no more Nexus Devices will have a MicroSD anymore. It's been omitted in favor of the cloud.
> Looks like this tablet is supposed to be used with the Nexus Q, shame it's so overpriced.


Eh, I'm not big on the entire transition to cloud. The storage is a deal killer for me


----------



## Droidisthebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Eh, I'm not big on the entire transition to cloud. The storage is a deal killer for me


Same here. Not to fond of the cloud. Don't like people handling my data.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Shipping is not free. I just added one to my cart and their cheapest shipping is like 9 bucks. However, overnight was only 15 bucks and it comes out to 285 total with overnight shipping through gamestop.


my final price shipped to brooklyn, ny was around $287 after tax/ship so $285 with overnight ship is pretty solid - that is if the $25 GP credit/magazines/etc are included as well.


----------



## GAMERIG

Did The U.S. Superior Court order to banned this along with Samsung Nexus?


----------



## loony

pre-ordered.


----------



## CiBi

if it would have an SD card slot and an USB port i would buy one in a heartbeat

edit// i read no nexus devices will ever have SD card slots because of cloud storage...







what do i do with cloud storage when i'm on vacation in the himalaya's for example, where there is no cell reception at all...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Did The U.S. Superior Court order to banned this along with Samsung Nexus?


No it's fine afaik.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> if it would have an SD card slot and an USB port i would buy one in a heartbeat
> edit// i read no nexus devices will ever have SD card slots because of cloud storage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i do with cloud storage when i'm on vacation in the himalaya's for example, where there is no cell reception at all...


no offense but... why would you want to in such a beautiful place anyway??


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> no offense but... why would you want to in such a beautiful place anyway??


to backup my photographs


----------



## Strat79

The usb port doesn't bother me that much, but SD is a must for me. I travel to a place that has horrible data connection(sub 28K usually) quite often. Cloud storage would be next to useless about a quarter of my time. Still tempting, but I think the lack of SD is a deal breaker.


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

Pre ordered mine. Gamestop. 16GB, the only one that they can get right now.


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

It will be here by Monday!


----------



## canadianpanda

Mine has already shipped. These are easy to root and there is already a way to use the USB port / charging port for external storage even though it is not officially supported. Originally that was the down fall for me but seeing as making it compatible with external usb drives is so easy, I decided to give it a go.

Nice to see a well priced tablet with good features overall.


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

And you can sideload flash with Dolphin HD. Works.


----------

